
Red Programming Language 0.6.2: LibRed and Macros - stesch
http://www.red-lang.org/2017/03/062-libred-and-macros.html
======
greggirwin
Lots of changes and improvements in this release!

------
stesch
More comments in the dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13970884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13970884)

------
QuantumAphid
Nice release. Good progress! Thank you Red team.

